# Stealth Vaping while Travelling



## Stephen

whenever I travel for business, the only devices I ever take are Reo's. A mech bullet proof device that I can rely on to never let me down when I'm thousands of miles away from home.

As for stealth vaping on a plane.... Nothing beats the Reo Mini with a Reomiser 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Absolutely, my Reo Mini with OL16 serves the same duty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No question... a REO is the ultimate stealth vape with flavour for days. Avril my REO Grand has been around the world with me a few times... as well as in places that need a ninja vape like airplanes, airports, buses, restaurants, waiting rooms etc... in extreme cases like a plane I inhale and hold my breath for a while and no vapour comes out... so in case someone busts me I just say I'm sucking on the device without firing it... Chicken Dinner. I have been from JHB to Hong Kong and across the USA from San Diego to Seattle and onto Alaska and across Canada and never once has anyone ever given me an ounce of crap... the secret is be a ninja and a considerate one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## KB_314

Yep. 
A metal Reo is the "only way to fly"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stephen

KB_314 said:


> Yep.
> A metal Reo is the "only way to fly"
> View attachment 62217


Love the yellow KB, I'm keen on getting myself a yellow grand sl (door and body)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> No question... a REO is the ultimate stealth vape with flavour for days. Avril my REO Grand has been around the world with me a few times... as well as in places that need a ninja vape like airplanes, airports, buses, restaurants, waiting rooms etc... in extreme cases like a plane I inhale and hold my breath for a while and no vapour comes out... so in case someone busts me I just say I'm sucking on the device without firing it... Chicken Dinner. I have been from JHB to Hong Kong and across the USA from San Diego to Seattle and onto Alaska and across Canada and never once has anyone ever given me an ounce of crap... the secret is be a ninja and a considerate one.
> View attachment 62214


Agree Rob, when I travel overseas I don't even bother taking my regulated devices. I'll be going to Greece for three weeks in August and I'll only be taking my three Reo's..... I'll be bring back a 4th squonker, but that I'll share with everyone when I'm back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Stephen said:


> Love the yellow KB, I'm keen on getting myself a yellow grand sl (door and body)


It's a great yellow. Don't think I've ever seen a yellow body before but sounds like a winner! Be sure to post pics if you pull the trigger. 
After finally getting a Woodvil, the P67 is top on my list but I'm not too optimistic as they seem to sell out almost immediately when they occasionally become available


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Agree Rob, when I travel overseas I don't even bother taking my regulated devices. I'll be going to Greece for three weeks in August and I'll only be taking my three Reo's..... I'll be bring back a 4th squonker, but that I'll share with everyone when I'm back



Hopefully you will be back from Greece by the 27th and you can show us the new squonker at VapeCon?


----------



## Stephen

Here you go @KB_314

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> Hopefully you will be back from Greece by the 27th and you can show us the new squonker at VapeCon?


Back on the 28th bud. Wife has already been reprimanded for poor organizational skills


----------



## Spydro

Lots of possibilities if I had a need to stealth vape a mini Reo on air travel.

14500
OG Mini w/Hornet; Mini 1.0's w/O-16's or Chalice III's/II; Baby Woodvil's w/IGO-S, RM2's or Chalice.













18490
Mini 2.1's w/Chalice III's or II; LP 2.1 w/O-16 or Nuppin', Mini Woodvil w/custom RM2.







Or a mix of them with Chalice III's/II.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Back on the 28th bud. Wife has already been reprimanded for poor organizational skills



OK in that case bring it to the National Boat SHow on the 28th!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stephen

Spydro said:


> Lots of possibilities if I had a need to stealth vape a mini Reo on air travel.
> 
> 14500
> OG Mini w/Hornet; Mini 1.0's w/O-16's or Chalice III's/II; Baby Woodvil's w/IGO-S, RM2's or Chalice.
> 
> View attachment 62219
> 
> View attachment 62220
> View attachment 62221
> 
> View attachment 62222
> View attachment 62223
> 
> View attachment 62224
> 
> 
> 
> 18490
> Mini 2.1's w/Chalice III's or II; LP 2.1 w/O-16 or Nuppin', Mini Woodvil w/custom RM2.
> 
> View attachment 62226
> View attachment 62227
> 
> View attachment 62228
> 
> 
> Or a mix of them with Chalice III's/II.....
> 
> View attachment 62229


@Spydro I reckon once you've finished packing your mods for a trip, you'd be lucky to have enough room for a tooth brush in your hand luggage..... As always a very cool collection bud

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Yep REO mini with RM2 is a great steup for stealth vaping. I`ve only ever vaped once on a long haul flight and was not comfortable so I`ve not vaped since. I can usually go 24 + hours with out a vape but when I get the chance I make up for lost time




I`ve pretty much given up on all other mods and only stick to the REO, home and away. I given regulated, TC, tanks etc a good go and they are all but in the bin these days. I do have a clearomiser (MPT3) and VTC mini for when I need to vape my sore throat/flu busting juice that contains menthol as I refuse to put anything with menthol in my REO Travelling with the REO and BF dripper is painless knowing not much can go wrong with the kit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## spiv

Hey guys, 
I know it may sound like a dumb question... but how do you set a mech mod like the Reo to stealth vape? 
I can understand a VW device where you just drop the watts way down... a mech has a set volt output, right?
Is it the RBA?


----------



## Andre

spiv said:


> Hey guys,
> I know it may sound like a dumb question... but how do you set a mech mod like the Reo to stealth vape?
> I can understand a VW device where you just drop the watts way down... a mech has a set volt output, right?
> Is it the RBA?


Yip, you build a single coil at anything from 0.5 to 1.2 ohms and you are set to go. Smaller bore drip tip will also help.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stephen

Andre said:


> Yip, you build a single coil at anything from 0.5 to 1.2 ohms and you are set to go. Smaller bore drip tip will also help.


As Andre says plus you use a MTL atty like the reomiser 2. Smaller air hole coupled with smaller bore drip tip = less clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## spiv

Stephen said:


> As Andre says plus you use a MTL atty like the reomiser 2. Smaller air hole coupled with smaller bore drip tip = less clouds



Thanks  
That's what I figured. Just wanted to verify my thinking re stealth vaping and get a feel of the builds people are doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Mini volt with an old mini protank 3, 1.8 ohm coil have gotten me through the long haul flights (and the bus, the airport, the train and various pubs in-between.) Leaving UK next week and shall pass responsibilities on to an Artery Nugget running at 15w with a Eleaf micro cs, 1.5 ohm coil. Many thanks to @Rob Fisher to first switching me on the stealth vape, 36 hour trips before that were hell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

If you DIY you can also make a high PG juice for less clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Gandalf Vapes

@Huffapuff

That is exactly what I do now. I tested my first juice on Friday and it kicks like a mewl, but it produces next to no vapor cloud. Ideal for vaping on an aircraft. The juice consists of 70% PG, 30% VG and 18mg nicotine and off course, flavoring. This is what my skelem Vaoe pen it looks like:




And that is it compared to my Tesla Punk with the TFV8 RTA



BTW, has anybody been caught having a sneak Vape where you shouldn't? I thought I was caught once on a flight to Mozambique. I had bought some beer from Duty free to drink while we were waiting for our boarding time. When boarding time came, I still had a can of beer left, so I put it in my hand luggage and boarded the plane. They announced that all the alcoholic beverages had been consumed on the flight to Johannesburg, so after the peanuts and crackers service, I pulled out my can of beer and started drinking it, vaping away quite happily on my little stick in-between. I had just had a nice long suck on the stick when the air hostess approached me and asked me what was in the can. I politely replied with clouds of vapor still coming out of my mouth, It's beer. I thought, oh shit, I am busted! She crapped me out and told me how she could report me and so on. Anyway, I apologized for drinking beer that I bought from duty free on board a flight that would serve alcoholic beverages if they had any to serve.

She was so hell bent on telling me off for drinking a can of beer that they didn't sell me that she didn't even see the vapor coming out of my mouth. I breathed a huge vapor filled could of relief when she turned her back and finished my beer before we landed 

Has anybody else had a close call?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Zia

Whoah whoah whoah guys what are these Reo's? Someone please give me a rundown on why they're good (besides looks, I'm sold on that already) because I sure as hell want one now!


----------



## Zia

Gandalf Vapes said:


> @Huffapuff
> 
> That is exactly what I do now. I tested my first juice on Friday and it kicks like a mewl, but it produces next to no vapor cloud. Ideal for vaping on an aircraft. The juice consists of 70% PG, 30% VG and 18mg nicotine and off course, flavoring. This is what my skelem Vaoe pen it looks like:
> 
> View attachment 133249
> 
> 
> And that is it compared to my Tesla Punk with the TFV8 RTA
> View attachment 133250
> 
> 
> BTW, has anybody been caught having a sneak Vape where you shouldn't? I thought I was caught once on a flight to Mozambique. I had bought some beer from Duty free to drink while we were waiting for our boarding time. When boarding time came, I still had a can of beer left, so I put it in my hand luggage and boarded the plane. They announced that all the alcoholic beverages had been consumed on the flight to Johannesburg, so after the peanuts and crackers service, I pulled out my can of beer and started drinking it, vaping away quite happily on my little stick in-between. I had just had a nice long suck on the stick when the air hostess approached me and asked me what was in the can. I politely replied with clouds of vapor still coming out of my mouth, It's beer. I thought, oh shit, I am busted! She crapped me out and told me how she could report me and so on. Anyway, I apologized for drinking beer that I bought from duty free on board a flight that would serve alcoholic beverages if they had any to serve.
> 
> She was so hell bent on telling me off for drinking a can of beer that they didn't sell me that she didn't even see the vapor coming out of my mouth. I breathed a huge vapor filled could of relief when she turned her back and finished my beer before we landed
> 
> Has anybody else had a close call?


Aren't you allowed to consume food/drinks not bought on the flight? Because every time I've travelled they've never kakked me out for it so it sounds kinda weird to me... Unless it's just alcoholic beverages?


----------



## Adephi

Zia said:


> Whoah whoah whoah guys what are these Reo's? Someone please give me a rundown on why they're good (besides looks, I'm sold on that already) because I sure as hell want one now!



They are the Excaliburs of the vape world. Only a few get to own one. Keep an eye on classifieds. Unless you want to import.


----------



## Zia

Adephi said:


> They are the Excaliburs of the vape world. Only a few get to own one. Keep an eye on classifieds. Unless you want to import.


They're gorgeous man . I see on Vapour Mountain it's R2000. Gotta start working for it I guess

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Vape a plain Vanilla when you go to the loo. If anyone notices the smell, just say that it's hand lotion

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

The aspire gusto or the breeze is a perfect stealth vape for me. I vape it all the time in mall corridors shops, I hold the puff in for some time, whatever vapour I exale is hardly visible in those lights for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I travelled for 3 weeks and I simply can't use the Pod Systems with Salt Nic or High Nic in them because it kills me... I used my SolarStorm with Dvarw DL 99.9% of the time... on planes, trains, boats and everywhere else... it's doable if you hold your breath and then exhale carefully.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I use the Cue - small enough to conceal in your hand and hold-your-breath method works. 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Not to be a wet noodle but with all the hooh hah going on with the legislation and all don;t you guys/girls think it might be advisable NOT to mention anything about vaping in public especially airplanes ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> I travelled for 3 weeks and I simply can't use the Pod Systems with Salt Nic or High Nic in them because it kills me... I used my SolarStorm with Dvarw DL 99.9% of the time... on planes, trains, boats and everywhere else... it's doable if you hold your breath and then exhale carefully.


I love high nic  it does sometime feel like a kick in the chest but it really does satisfy the cravings.

What's the top 3 pod systems you have tried so far? I need to get a new pod device.


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> I love high nic  it does sometime feel like a kick in the chest but it really does satisfy the cravings.
> 
> What's the top 3 pod systems you have tried so far? I need to get a new pod device.



Cue, Breeze and Defender.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cue MTL and the Breeze and Defender DL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

some of these stealth setups are not that stealthy. i use this icare mini. This thing is slightly smaller than a bic lighter. also has a powerbank which can charge while vaping. This device can easily get through the entire day with the provided power bank. Imo best stealth device. Paired with some 12mg its fantastic. Works with very affordable coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> some of these stealth setups are not that stealthy.



100% @Kalashnikov Agreed! That's why I just ignore them now and use my really flavourful RTA's. I think the Pod System thing is just a waste of time... fine if you want a FAT NIC HIT and a small device... but if you want a decent vape then they are all left wanting!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The aspire gusto or the breeze is a perfect stealth vape for me. I vape it all the time in mall corridors shops, I hold the puff in for some time, whatever vapour I exale is hardly visible in those lights for some reason.



I also use the Gusto for stealth vaping!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Hooked said:


> I also use the Gusto for stealth vaping!


Endura T20 MTL for my stealth vaping. A good tobacco mix in there (which doesn't smell like anything specific, really), short inhales, and hold it... it works great. Granted, I don't stealth vape on planes and probably never will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

aktorsyl said:


> Endura T20 MTL for my stealth vaping. A good tobacco mix in there (which doesn't smell like anything specific, really), short inhales, and hold it... it works great. Granted, I don't stealth vape on planes and probably never will



@aktorsyl but one can't hide the Endura T20 in the hand, whereas the Gusto Mini can be. Even I can ... 





The Eleaf iCare Mini is even smaller ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Kalashnikov Agreed! That's why I just ignore them now and use my really flavourful RTA's. I think the Pod System thing is just a waste of time... fine if you want a FAT NIC HIT and a small device... but if you want a decent vape then they are all left wanting!


The pod systems are a waste and not worth the price . I feel like people are being robbed. However in line with the thread of stealth vaping. I dont think there is anything smaller than the icare mini for a undercover vaping device. also it just uses simple cheap affordable coils unlike the new pod systems coming out.... its really good for just that and with higher nic juices and a tight draw it brings back some of the nostalgic days from when we first started vaping... but by no means can it compare to the satisfaction of a good rta.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Although Pod systems - like the Cue - does not come near a "proper" vape, it is small and light (and obviously inconspicuous), and the vapour (from the Cue) does not realy have a noticeable smell. I only use my Cue for stealth vaping and for that purpose, it serving me well


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

